# Looking for bicolor puppy



## KellyGeanous (Oct 7, 2014)

I am looking for a bicolor puppy..8 weeks old (preferably) with tan only on legs. Make puppy of exceptional temperment. Parent must both be of excellent temperment as well as not dominant-aggressive toward animals.
I have it on good authority that this trait can be inherited as well. I live near pittsburgh pa but will pay for shipping for the perfect dog


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What are you looking to do with the dog? Any specific lines you are looking for? Experience? 

Lots about a dog are how they are raised, but if you find a great breeder they can help you. 

Lots if WGWL breeders have bi colors, although they are the least common color. I got mine from zutreuenhanden (pretty sure I butchered that spelling) in Michigan. But she does not breed often and probably won't have a litter anytime soon. She is lhczth on the board.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

First make sure you read thru and know all of this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Then narrowing down to get the best breeder will be easier...


----------



## KellyGeanous (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you...I have had a GSD before. I understand a lot is in the raising but I do strongly believe in breeding for temperment first and that some behaviors are inherited.
I am not looking for specific lines...I know the bicolor are usually from east germsn lines...I just want a good and honest breeder. I was burned bad by a breeder that I found myself, etc...too long a story but that is why I posted on this forum. I did what was best for the puppy but I have a hunting dog and elderly mother and kids to consider. I did a great job with my first GSD but he was black/ tan eith black saddleback and I want a specific looking bicolor. I am willing to wait as long as it takes to find the perfect dog.


----------



## KellyGeanous (Oct 7, 2014)

I just want a family/ companion dog. That is all, but I love the breed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A friend of mine in KY has a female bred to Neo Grenzlager. 

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1932329-neo-vom-grenzlager

Both parents have excellent characters and nerves.


I am in Pittsburgh as well....but rarely have bi-colors (2 in 12 years)....

PM me if you are interested

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## Leahmarie14 (Oct 24, 2014)

Kelly, I'm not sure where you are located but just south of Atlanta there is a fantastic breeder. Oher Tannen Shepherds breeds extraordinary dogs. The breeder, Nadia Adams, is a German lady who has lots of ties to breeders back home. They breed German blood lines pretty much exclusively. We got our boy Legion from her after some extensive research. He is not only beautiful but his temperament is top notch. Give Oher Tannen a google. No doubt you will be impressed.


----------

